# The Maverick ET-7 or ET-73



## bbrock (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey to all I am going to order a Maverick thermometer today. Am wanting a dual probe one I was going to order the ET-73 and I seen the ET-7. What would be the best to get and is there a big difference between the two?


----------



## marty catka (Apr 8, 2010)

That depends on what you want to do.  The ET-7 is a dual probe thermometer to monitor two meats.  It has settings for different meats and doneness and will alert you to when it is done to your taste. Can also set a temp alert manually.
The ET-73 is also a dual probe thermometer, but is usually used with one probe in the meat and settings for different meats and doneness as above, but the second probe is usually used to monitor grate temp (cooker temp at food level) and has a low temp alert setting.


----------



## grizandizz (Apr 8, 2010)

Agree with Marty.ET73 is more versatile, if you dont want to monitor the cooking chamber temps you could swap out the smoker probe and use a second meat probe.73 has all the bells and wistles you need!Enjoy!


----------



## mama's smoke (Apr 8, 2010)

Definitely go with the ET-73.  It is far more accurate for grate/smoker temps. than most thermometers that are on smokers.


----------



## bbrock (Apr 8, 2010)

Ok I see what you are talking about now..So the  ET- 73 is what I need then..Thanks for the info. I did not know that you could still use 2 probes for the meat if you wanted to. I like the idea of having one probe for the meat and one for the rack temp..


----------

